# Marzocchi pumphead numbers



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

marzocchi pumphead numbers

GLADIUS - #9
COLASUS - #11
MAXIMUS - #13

NOW FOR THE HATED NUMBERED HEAD

JUST ADD 2, 3 OR 4 TO THE 2ND NUMBER.

1S5 ADD 2 = #7
1S6 ADD 3 = #9
1S7 ADD 4 = #11


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 31 2010, 11:40 PM~18457514
> *marzocchi pumphead numbers
> 
> GLADIUS - #9
> ...


what about a 13???? :biggrin: 


sup Foolio


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 31 2010, 11:18 PM~18457751
> *what about a 13???? :biggrin:
> sup Foolio
> *


 :uh: 


there easy to tell, because all the good ones say G force II on the side.. you know this my nikka


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 1 2010, 03:19 AM~18458425
> *:uh:
> there easy to tell, because all the good ones say G force II on the side.. you know this my nikka
> *


 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 1 2010, 03:19 AM~18458425
> *:uh:
> there easy to tell, because all the good ones say G force II on the side.. you know this my nikka
> *


Wait...... What? :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagfIIHydraulics_@Aug 31 2010, 11:18 PM~18457751
> *what about a 13???? :biggrin:
> sup Foolio
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Sep 1 2010, 04:19 AM~18458425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Mufasa...All been good homie :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 31 2010, 11:40 PM~18457514
> *marzocchi pumphead numbers
> 
> GLADIUS - #9
> ...



haha..i dont know the numbers for the 13, ive only seen them stamped with maximus on them


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 1 2010, 04:19 AM~18458425
> *:uh:
> there easy to tell, because all the good ones say G force II on the side.. you know this my nikka
> *



i got a brand new in the box that came out of a cracker jack box...too bad it wasnt a license this time..lol


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 31 2010, 10:40 PM~18457514
> *marzocchi pumphead numbers
> 
> GLADIUS - #9
> ...


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 1 2010, 12:40 AM~18457514
> *marzocchi pumphead numbers
> 
> GLADIUS - #9
> ...



Good Topic, Nice info :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Sep 6 2010, 02:11 PM~18499251
> *Good Topic, Nice info  :thumbsup:
> *


X2, jeff knows some pretty good shit :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 6 2010, 03:36 PM~18499428
> *X2, jeff knows some pretty good shit  :cheesy:
> *


i learned this from you, im just passing it along since this is always a question asked once or twice a week...lol


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2010, 12:56 AM~18503724
> *i learned this from you, im just passing it along since this is always a question asked once or twice a week...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..true


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for the good info.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 1 2010, 01:40 AM~18457514
> *marzocchi pumphead numbers
> 
> GLADIUS - #9
> ...


:h5:

my front sez colossus, and my backs say 1S6


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 10 2010, 04:05 PM~19294600
> *:h5:
> 
> my front sez colossus, and my backs say 1S6
> *



You should swap em around :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 10 2010, 03:05 PM~19294600
> *:h5:
> 
> my front sez colossus, and my backs say 1S6
> *


SO U ENGRAVED IT ???? CUZ THE NUMBERS 1S6 ARE ON TOP OF THE BODY.........


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 10 2010, 09:40 PM~19296472
> *SO U ENGRAVED IT ????  CUZ THE NUMBERS 1S6 ARE ON TOP OF THE BODY.........
> *


wait, what?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 10 2010, 07:06 PM~19295087
> *You should swap em around  :biggrin:
> *


i am running torpedoes up front..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 10 2010, 09:01 PM~19297623
> *wait, what?
> *


 :uh: FORGET IT.......NOW I UNDERSTAND UR FUCKN JIBBERISH...............I THOUGHT U MENT ON THE SAME PUMPHEAD :uh: 

NEXT TIME EXPLAIN URSELF A LIL BETTER :twak:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 10 2010, 11:05 PM~19297652
> *:uh: FORGET IT.......NOW I UNDERSTAND UR FUCKN JIBBERISH...............I THOUGHT U MENT ON THE SAME PUMPHEAD :uh:
> 
> NEXT TIME EXPLAIN URSELF A LIL BETTER :twak:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 11 2010, 12:05 AM~19297652
> *:uh: FORGET IT.......NOW I UNDERSTAND UR FUCKN JIBBERISH...............I THOUGHT U MENT ON THE SAME PUMPHEAD :uh:
> 
> NEXT TIME EXPLAIN URSELF A LIL BETTER :twak:
> *


maybe u should learn how to read :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 11 2010, 11:54 AM~19301270
> *maybe u should learn how to read :uh:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 11 2010, 08:55 PM~19303105
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 11 2010, 11:54 AM~19301270
> *maybe u should learn how to read :uh:
> *


:twak:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 11 2010, 07:07 PM~19303593
> *:wow:
> *


:wave: SUP CRACKER


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 12 2010, 01:59 PM~19307098
> *:wave: SUP CRACKER
> *


been real good but super busy.....no time to work on the ride but i been stackin parts for it :yes:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 12 2010, 01:00 AM~19304592
> *:twak:
> *


:rofl: sup home slice :wave:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Cool, I just got some #7's...


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

just found these 2 #7's that i had sitting in a box for the past 7-8 years. brand new, never used.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

:ninja:


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS (Feb 18, 2003)

okay i have 1 pump head that says GLADIUS on it and the other has 1S6 on it which acording to this topic translates to a #9.........and it also says that a gladius is a #9....sooo are they both really the same and doest matter which is front or rear then...thanks for the help


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wickedcutlass_@Feb 17 2011, 08:12 PM~19896489
> *okay i have 1 pump head that says GLADIUS on it and the other has 1S6 on it which acording to this topic translates to a #9.........and it also says that a gladius is a #9....sooo are they both really the same and doest matter which is front or rear then...thanks for the help
> *



ya they are the same..wont matter which u put on...


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

what about the rockford ones that say made in italy are they marzocchi ?

the number says 1S6

SAME NUMBER ON THE SUPER A8 

?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok, my pumphead says gladius but the number is way different. Where exactly is the number located? Is it on the end of it or the inside toward the block?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 23 2011, 07:42 PM~20163908
> *Ok, my pumphead says gladius but the number is way different.  Where exactly is the number located? Is it on the end of it or the inside toward the block?
> *



if its stamped gladius then its what it is...if its not stamped with a name its stamped with a number and it will correspond to what ive listed...pumpheads use to only have a number stamped..now the newer ones are stamped with a part name


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2011, 10:44 PM~20175201
> *if its stamped gladius then its what it is...if its not stamped with a name its stamped with a number and it will correspond to what ive listed...pumpheads use to only have a number stamped..now the newer ones are stamped with a part name
> *


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

im trying to rebuild a pumphead,,no seals are in it ,,,i need help figuring out how the seals go,,thanks


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 19 2011, 02:15 PM~20587006
> *im trying to rebuild a pumphead,,no seals are in it ,,,i need help figuring out  how the seals go,,thanks
> *


in the little slots :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

yea,,what about tthe white heart shaped nylon huh ?








before or after the black ring ?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 19 2011, 07:46 PM~20589395
> *yea,,what about tthe white heart shaped nylon huh ?
> before or after the black ring ?
> *


in front..........................maybe behind........................depends on how u looking at it :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

ttt


----------

